# how do i find out specs for my laptop?



## bobbysgirlonly (Apr 30, 2006)

sorry, i don't know if this is the right place for this post....

i just got this laptop off ebay, and i am concerned that it is not all what was advertised.

my main concern is the processor speed, it is supposed to be a 1.06GHz

when i go to system info it shows:

Mobile CPU 1066 MHz
722 MHz



on his add it shows:

Mobile CPU 1066 MHz
1.06 GHZ


it concerns me becuase it is also supposed to have 40 GB hard drive, and i do know how to check that and it is only coming up 27.4 or the like. so i am assuming it has 30.

before i wrote him and complained i wanted to get some expert advice.

also i ran CPUSpeedXP on both of my computers.

the computer that i know has a 2.4 GHz came up with 2399 MHz, but when i did it on the laptop i am questioning, i was lucky if it went up to 226 MHz.

any help would be great! thanks in advance.


----------



## tehdigit (Apr 13, 2006)

http://www.lavalys.com/products/overview.php?pid=3&lang=en

that will tell you all your system specs


----------



## bobbysgirlonly (Apr 30, 2006)

*also add*

it was supposedly upgraded to 40 GB, so i didn't know if that would show up in the same place or not.

thanks again


----------



## tehdigit (Apr 13, 2006)

my option should tell you all


----------



## bobbysgirlonly (Apr 30, 2006)

*downloaded it now..*

i am a bit lay in this department, but which do i click to test the processor speed? 


i may just click them all before i get a reply 

thanks for the advice.


----------



## tehdigit (Apr 13, 2006)

click the computer tab
then summary

this should give you ALL your system specs


----------



## bobbysgirlonly (Apr 30, 2006)

*it worked, but*

is 1066MHz equal to 1.6GHz?


and it does say that it only has a 30 GB hard drive


----------



## tehdigit (Apr 13, 2006)

1066mhz = to 1.066ghz 


and it looks like you have a 30gig HD


----------



## tehdigit (Apr 13, 2006)

i would dispute him for a 40gig HD 

30 gigs is really small and i wouldnt want that at all

you might want to look into getting a bigger hard drive all together like 80gigs 

idk its up to you


----------



## bobbysgirlonly (Apr 30, 2006)

*thank you for the help*

i think that answers my questions

thank you so much for your time.


----------



## tehdigit (Apr 13, 2006)

not a problem at all man


----------

